

StyleIt: An App That Uses AI to Pick Outfits for You - hwkang
http://www.wired.com/2014/12/styleit-app-machine-learning/

======
MonsterCon
Exactly the virtual closet I'm looking for. Kudos guys!!

------
apc999
very interesting. Machine learning will rule the world, I guess.

------
donwawal
This app is awesome!

